# R. Variabilis Transport and egg feeding pics.



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok, so on my previous thread I explained how my male variabilis surprised me by transporting two tads which I had no idea existed. He carried both for two days. On the third day he was only carrying one. I checked possible spots as to where the first day could be, but as of today he is still missing. Today which was the fourth day, he was still carrying the second tad. I went to work and when I came back I found that second tad, which he was carrying today, in a film canister with three new eggs. Do you think these were layed for him to feed on or just coincidence? I'm not sure if they are fertilized. Here are some pics.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

This is awesome! I love the pics!!! I would venture to say that it was coincidence, but he may very well eat them.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

They look fertilized to me. From what I've seen with ventrimaculata (variabilis) they fertilized eggs meant for the tadpole to eat just incase the tad doesn't make it/is really weak. Then one of the food eggs will take over the water instead.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Good news. The first tadpole has been located. It was deposited in the pond. Here are a couple pictures. I found him because the male kept staring at him. He was definetly checking him out.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Ulisesfrb said:


> Good news. The first tadpole has been located. It was deposited in the pond. Here are a couple pictures. I found him because the male kept staring at him. He was definetly checking him out.


Hopefully the female won't have any problems feeding that one.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

One of the females seems to be around there more often. She also stares at the pond. I'm still going to put some spirulina every once in a while, in case he does't get fed


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Update. Both tads are doing good. One remains in the pond and the other remains in the film canister. I have not seen any new eggs for the one in the canister. I noticed a new single egg in the pond today, doesn't seem fertilized. I plan on keeping them in the tank and see what happens. There has not been any breeding since I found these. The three previous eggs that were layed in the canister with the tad, turned out to be unfertilized.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Can't wait to see these guys as they develop.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool piggy back shots!!


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

Ulisesfrb said:


> One of the females seems to be around there more often. She also stares at the pond. I'm still going to put some spirulina every once in a while, in case he does't get fed


maybe i'm the only one that gets excessive fruit fly drowning in my ponds... i would wager a guess that unless the viv is really new, it's got plenty of detritus and drowned flies to keep a whole army of tads happy and healthy...


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

devin mac said:


> maybe i'm the only one that gets excessive fruit fly drowning in my ponds... i would wager a guess that unless the viv is really new, it's got plenty of detritus and drowned flies to keep a whole army of tads happy and healthy...


 Actually I believe that's what he is feeding on. I have not seen any eggs deposited for him in the pond. I decided to pull out the one from the canister and raise it myself. So far, both looking good.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice photos. Well done.


----------

